# Laurel Wood Haunt



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Well this is my second official year of haunting my house. Last year it was tombstones, fence, some hanging guys and thunder and lightning compliments of I-Zombie. This year I added the singing pumpkins and everybody loved them. I had a woman practically storm into my house asking me how I did it because she NEEDS to do that next year. I was a good sport and told her so that means I'm going to have to up my game for next year. I'm thinking boarded up windows, and the Cauldron Creep would be awesome. I would also like to get Jack O'Lanterns to light up in sync with the singing projection pumpkins. 

I didn't think i could actually get it done in time. It is nowhere in the caliber of your guys/gals haunts but seeing is how I started at 1pm, was done by the time the trick or treaters showed up and I had it taken down by 9:40pm. I'm pretty proud of myself. No help this year either. Next year I plan on getting it done way before the holiday but we'll see. 

The pictures/videos were taken with my iPhone4. They aren't great but it should give you an idea of what I put into it. Next year I definitely need more fence and/or rope light to keep people on the path.


----------

